# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New D. Auratus "El Cope"

## mariebaby21



----------


## bill

very cool. are they yours? or ones you are getting?

----------


## mariebaby21

They are mine! I folded. Couldn't wait for the weekend!

----------


## mariebaby21



----------


## Heather

They are beautiful  :Smile: .

----------

